# Suspension seat post for clydes.....is there such a thing?



## GON2FAR (Sep 27, 2005)

The title pretty much says it all. Im polishing up the final setup for my GF GED (whenever they finally release the '06s) and I am interested in a suspension seat post. Do any of you know of one that will stand up to 265 lbs worth of ass-whoopn' (no pun intended). Thanks.


----------



## GON2FAR (Sep 27, 2005)

Hmmm, well, I guess that answers my question!!


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Give it time*

I'm sure there are some who haven't seen the post yet. I just saw it myself. I use a Rock Shox suspension seat post on my street bike, and I was 230 when I bought it. You may also want to look into a Thudbuster, lots of good reviews on that product and you can get the extra firm elastomers to suit your weight.

Here's the link:

http://www.thudbuster.com/index.html

Best Wishes,

Bob


----------



## GON2FAR (Sep 27, 2005)

Call_me_Clyde said:


> I'm sure there are some who haven't seen the post yet. I just saw it myself. I use a Rock Shox suspension seat post on my street bike, and I was 230 when I bought it. You may also want to look into a Thudbuster, lots of good reviews on that product and you can get the extra firm elastomers to suit your weight.
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob. Your right, patience has never been a vitrue I posses, always trying to work on that one  . I have read a good bit of the reviews, and the Thudbuster seems to be tops.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

*280lbs ...*

I'm 280 pounds. I'm riding a Cane Creek Thudbuster. At your weight, two black elastomers is probably the right setup.


----------



## GON2FAR (Sep 27, 2005)

willtsmith_nwi said:


> I'm 280 pounds. I'm riding a Cane Creek Thudbuster. At your weight, two black elastomers is probably the right setup.


Hmm so you can use combinations of those elastomers. I was under the impression you just picked which color/stiffness you wanted, and put one on. I didn't know you could use different combinations thereof. Thanks for the advise.


----------



## Steve M Jr (Nov 5, 2005)

I use the Tamer Hardcore XC Pivot Plus seat post. I have had to slightly modify it to work at my weight (395)  , but at your weight it should work just fine in stock form. The thudbuster is nice but I feel that it is very large and bulky, where as the Tamer is farrrr more compact and still has slightly more than 2.5 inches of suspension travel. Its a winner in my book.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*My experience...*



GON2FAR said:


> Hmm so you can use combinations of those elastomers. I was under the impression you just picked which color/stiffness you wanted, and put one on. I didn't know you could use different combinations thereof. Thanks for the advise.


My experience is that the Thudbuster works fine. The biggest problem I had with mine is the same problem I have with carbon fiber seatposts. The Thudbuster sort of wiggled apart at the linkages.

Right before it was stolen, I was planning on replacing it.

Basically, it worked as it was supposed to, but it didn't hold up to my fat ass.

Ken


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*My Turdbuster*

has been rocking under my 250#+ of loving. I had one of the originals (pre sale to CC) that ultimately did develop side-to-side play in the linkage...and also broke the bond between post and the base for the linkage.

CC warranteed the pre-CC post (great CS BTW) with a new post-CC replacement and I sold it with the bike it was on.

I then bought one for my Karate Monkey and it was a more refined product. I've had zero issues in 3+ years of riding it.

The telescopic posts always sound good but I hear bad things about twisting and wobbling.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

*Mix and match ...*



GON2FAR said:


> Hmm so you can use combinations of those elastomers. I was under the impression you just picked which color/stiffness you wanted, and put one on. I didn't know you could use different combinations thereof. Thanks for the advise.


Yes you "tune your ride" by using different elastomer setups. But a heavy rider is not going to use to grey elastomers. You'll tear them up pretty quickly and your ride will suck.

I personally use a purple/black combination. The purples (and whites for featherweights) don't come in the package. You have to special order them from Cane Creek or one of it's dealers. http://www.canecreek.com/100.html

Come winter, I will probably switch to a black/black or blue/black to account for a stiffer elastomer in the cold.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Soupboy said:


> My Thudbuster has been rocking under my 250#+ of loving. I had one of the originals (pre sale to CC) that ultimately did develop side-to-side play in the linkage...and also broke the bond between post and the base for the linkage.
> 
> CC warranteed the pre-CC post (great CS BTW) with a new post-CC replacement and I sold it with the bike it was on.
> 
> I then bought one for my Karate Monkey and it was a more refined product. I've had zero issues in 3+ years of riding it.


There has been a somewhat recent redesign of the "post-CC" Thudbuster, which showed up about a year ago. They refer to the new model as the "3G Thudbuster" or also the "Thudbuster LT" (Long Travel, vs. their new ST or Short Travel version).

Main improvements of the 3G over the previous Thuds are user-servicable pivots, a machined (non-bonded) head, stronger 2-bolt saddle rail clamp, and about 15mm of setback.

Highly recommended for heavier guys. I've owned both the previous generation long travel and the new generation short travel and couldn't be happier with their product or Cane Creek's customer service.


----------



## langen (May 21, 2005)

*Thudbuster Quadra??*

is this the same as the 3G model, or is it an even newer one (4th generation)?


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Good to know...*



Soupboy said:


> has been rocking under my 250#+ of loving. I had one of the originals (pre sale to CC) that ultimately did develop side-to-side play in the linkage...and also broke the bond between post and the base for the linkage.
> 
> CC warranteed the pre-CC post (great CS BTW) with a new post-CC replacement and I sold it with the bike it was on.
> 
> ...


Good to know. Mine was a pre-Cane Creek model. Sounds like CC has corrected my issue. In that case, I highly reccommend the Thudbuster. It worked very well for me.

Ken


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

langen said:


> is this the same as the 3G model, or is it an even newer one (4th generation)?


No, that's the current 3G 'LT' model they're selling. The "quadra" designation comes from the four pivot design, from when the first version of this post appeared back in 1996. You can read a history of it here: http://www.thudbuster.com/history.html


----------



## GON2FAR (Sep 27, 2005)

Update:

Ok finally got my GF GED, couldn't be happier with the bike overall. Im running the Thudbuster with all black elastomers, working very well. Ive only been off-road with it once, but in a fairly rooty trail area. I was quite pleased. I never rode the bike without the Thudbuster so I cannot compare pre and post comfort, but then I have no specific desire to subject my ass to that punishment. Anyhow, thank you guys for the advise, couldn't be happier with the outcome.


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Glad to hear it*

may your taint forever stave off bruising, chafing and the rendering of itself raw.


----------

